# Poisoned chalice?



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Most of you will know that some weeks ago I stepped down after 3.1/2 years as being the NW rep for the TTOC for a number of reasons I wont go into here. However despite the NW group being a very active one nobody to date as come forward to volunteer to take up the post as far as I am aware. I have not even seen the post advertised but it may have been advertised in Absolutte but as I am no longer a member of the TTOC I have not seen the latest mag. I have to admit I am disappointed that no body's come forward to claim the crown but never the less hope the NW region continues to be very active in my absence. Good luck NW group and I hope with or without a rep you continue to be very active.


----------



## Luvs my Cupra (Aug 26, 2009)

At one of the monthly meets following your resignation I thought both Andrea and Mark said they were interested in being NW rep and at the Awesome day I am sure Andrea was still interested.

I don't understand why you titled your thread poisoned chalice though Les? The monthly meetings are still happening aren't they and I am sure that drive outs will still be arranged.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Luvs my Cupra said:


> I don't understand why you titled your thread poisoned chalice though Les? The monthly meetings are still happening aren't they and I am sure that drive outs will still be arranged.


Simply because as far as I am aware nobody's come forward at least that was or appeared to be the case at the Haigh Hall event. It was a question and the reason I thought maybe some considered it such and maybe they think its a burden they could do without who knows. If indeed Andrea or Mark have come forward that's great but I simply don't see or hear any reference to it and I hope you are right. I guess somebody who knows will let us know one way or another. 
Thanks.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Les

Have to say you are right in that the NW Rep position hasn't actually been advertised yet, two reasons basically, one is that I was also assuming that someone would be willing to take on the role, but also we're currently without a Rep Secretary on the committee so this is another job on my long list I'm afraid.

It could well be that someone, Mark / Andrea, are up for taking it on but as I've not actually asked them nothing has happened yet. As above though, the NW meets are still happening so I'll make some enquiries about getting this sorted out.

Certainly don't want to see your hard work for the area going to waste, as it seems you don't either going from this thread


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Nem said:


> Hi Les
> 
> Have to say you are right in that the NW Rep position hasn't actually been advertised yet, two reasons basically, one is that I was also assuming that someone would be willing to take on the role, but also we're currently without a Rep Secretary on the committee so this is another job on my long list I'm afraid.


Thanks Nick and shame there is no reps sec I wasn't aware that the new guy had stepped down (sorry I don't know his name I never got to speak to him when I was NW rep)



Nem said:


> It could well be that someone, Mark / Andrea, are up for taking it on but as I've not actually asked them nothing has happened yet. As above though, the NW meets are still happening so I'll make some enquiries about getting this sorted out.


Yes I am aware the monthly meets still take place and was speaking to Andrea this morning.



Nem said:


> Certainly don't want to see your hard work for the area going to waste, as it seems you don't either going from this thread


Your quite right it would be a sad day if things deteriorated for want of a rep. I do hope somebody will come forward to offer their services sooner rather than later.

Good luck.

Les.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well if for now some peeps want to join my meet that's a possibility until you're all sorted? We could discuss how to take things forward? The offer is certainly there


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

It's been discussed a couple of times without coming to a conclusion.

I was asked if I'd do it and in other circumstances I would be happy to take it on, except that my shifts with work have meant this year I've barely been able to attend anything. Not only have I not been able to get to evenTT or any other of the big shows (with the small exception of a brief visit to the Awesome event) I've hardly got to any of the monthly meetings either. I've no flexibility at work so if I'm on duty I'm on duty - there's nothing I can do about it. And a regional rep who is never-present really isn't much use to anyone.

Other people have been asked but nobody has grasped the reins as yet. That said, the momentum is still going and I believe the usual numbers are still turning up to the monthly meetings, so there's no panic yet. If there really is nobody else wanting to give it a go by the new year then I'll take it on but I'd really hope someone who can be a regualr attender and a consistent point of contact would volunteer.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Mark,
I understand your predicament and I am sure there are others capable and who have the small amount of time required to be the NW rep. Seems to me all eyes will be looking in your direction and the new year although I hope somebody will come forward and at least give it a go as its not as if you are stuck with the job if you decide you don't wish to continue with it.

Maybe I put more into it than was really necessary but that's just me and there is no blueprint as to how you must carry out the job. When I took it over there was little to nothing I could refer to and it was only a couple of years later that Paul produced a list of rep duties. Anybody wishing to have a go I am sure would be more than welcome and I wouldn't mind at all giving some help and guidance should they feel they would like it me to. Likewise if somebody had their own ideas on what is needed that would be fine as well.



Mark Davies said:


> It's been discussed a couple of times without coming to a conclusion.
> 
> I was asked if I'd do it and in other circumstances I would be happy to take it on, except that my shifts with work have meant this year I've barely been able to attend anything. Not only have I not been able to get to evenTT or any other of the big shows (with the small exception of a brief visit to the Awesome event) I've hardly got to any of the monthly meetings either. I've no flexibility at work so if I'm on duty I'm on duty - there's nothing I can do about it. And a regional rep who is never-present really isn't much use to anyone.
> 
> Other people have been asked but nobody has grasped the reins as yet. That said, the momentum is still going and I believe the usual numbers are still turning up to the monthly meetings, so there's no panic yet. If there really is nobody else wanting to give it a go by the new year then I'll take it on but I'd really hope someone who can be a regualr attender and a consistent point of contact would volunteer.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Why was the last post removed, not mine BTW but somebody offering to be the next NW rep? :?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

les said:


> Why was the last post removed, not mine BTW but somebody offering to be the next NW rep? :?


Although I didn't remove it, it wasn't a serious offer :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm sure club membership would be a club prerequisite :roll:


----------

